# carrying to bed



## dobieman0488 (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anyone else like to carry their wife to bed before the fun starts? wives who like or don't like being carried to bed can chime in too


----------



## randomtxguy (Sep 24, 2011)

Wife loves the physical show that's involved and doesn't mind the caveman aspect to it every now and then. If she's on the fence, it's a good way to get her off (pun intended).


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Yes! Love it when my husband carries me to bed. Makes me feel feminine and cherished - makes him seem very masculine and strong.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

she would have to carry me to the emergency room


----------



## dearhusband (Aug 22, 2011)

I often carry my wife to bed. It makes it easier for her to go directly to sleep than if she had to get up and walk...


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

No, usually it's "done" were ever the clothes end up. 

Once it's initiated theres no sense in taking it else were. Why not get it done right were it started?

Granted the second round is more of a crawl to the bedroom more then a "carry" but ....she carries me 1/2 way and I carry her the other 1/2....LOL


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

There are times... when I just lose it with her really, and she loves it when I get animalistic. Still, not always a side she successfully triggers.


----------

